# Battery Charger



## Rob Fisher (3/9/19)

My fancy Golisi 8 port battery charger blew a gasket this morning so I need a new 8 port charger that handles 26650's, 20700's and 18650's! Any recommendations? I loved the display of the Golisi but won't be getting another one seeing it's the first charger that stopped working completely.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## X-Calibre786 (3/9/19)

I've had my eye on the Efest Luc Blu6 charger. It has a feature where you can see the charge status of your batteries on your phone via Bluetooth. I like toys 

Afrivape currently has them

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (3/9/19)

I have had my Efest Luc Blu6 now for just over 3 years with no issue. I used the Bluetooth feature perhaps once or twice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/9/19)

Now I have to find a vendor that has stock of 6 or 8 port chargers!


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (3/9/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Now I have to find a vendor that has stock of 6 or 8 port chargers!


A link would be nice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/9/19)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> A link would be nice



Indeed it would be @Moerse Rooikat!


----------



## X-Calibre786 (3/9/19)

https://www.afrivape.co.za/batterie...tooth-intelli-charge-cellphone-app-compatible

Uncle @Rob Fisher gets what he wants

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/9/19)

X-Calibre786 said:


> https://www.afrivape.co.za/batterie...tooth-intelli-charge-cellphone-app-compatible
> 
> Uncle @Rob Fisher gets what he wants



Many thanks @X-Calibre786! Order placed. A bit of a pain having to do a bank deposit but done!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (4/9/19)

@Rob Fisher - as a matter of interest, what about those Nitecore 8 bay chargers that stand upright?
Have you ever tried them?

I am also looking for a new charger - nothing wrong with my Nitecore i4, got it soon after I started vaping and its still going strong - but I want more bays so am looking - but am in no hurry

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/9/19)

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher - as a matter of interest, what about those Nitecore 8 bay chargers that stand upright?
> Have you ever tried them?
> 
> I am also looking for a new charger - nothing wrong with my Nitecore i4, got it soon after I started vaping and its still going strong - but I want more bays so am looking - but am in no hurry



Hi Ho @Silver I haven't really given that one any thought... my first Nitcore charger was pretty crap so I have steered clear of them since... it's quite strange that there doesn't seem to be any decent new chargers around when there are millions of vapers around...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (4/9/19)

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher - as a matter of interest, what about those Nitecore 8 bay chargers that stand upright?
> Have you ever tried them?
> 
> I am also looking for a new charger - nothing wrong with my Nitecore i4, got it soon after I started vaping and its still going strong - but I want more bays so am looking - but am in no hurry


 Why not just get a extra 2 bay charger or another 4 bay. Surely both wnt go poof on the same day. And the 2bay can then also be used for travel. My 2bay Golisi works great and sometimes I have left batteries charging in it for two days without problems. It work with usb so also great, can charge in car also when camping etc.
I personally think these 6-8 bay chargers cant handle the amps/heat etc when charging so many batteries at once. Even maybe some 4bays.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/9/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Why not just get a extra 2 bay charger or another 4 bay. Surely both wnt go poof on the same day. And the 2bay can then also be used for travel. My 2bay Golisi works great and sometimes I have left batteries charging in it for two days without problems. It work with usb so also great, can charge in car also when camping etc.
> I personally think these 6-8 bay chargers cant handle the amps/heat etc when charging so many batteries at once. Even maybe some 4bays.



Yip I'm with you... I have a 2 bay Golisi which I travel with... I have ordered the Efest Luc Blu6 charger so lets see how it goes.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (4/9/19)

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher - as a matter of interest, what about those Nitecore 8 bay chargers that stand upright?
> Have you ever tried them?
> 
> I am also looking for a new charger - nothing wrong with my Nitecore i4, got it soon after I started vaping and its still going strong - but I want more bays so am looking - but am in no hurry



They are not the best. I had had several friends who had to chuck them in the bin or return under warranty.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Cornelius (4/9/19)

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> They are not the best. I had had several friends who had to chuck them in the bin or return under warranty.


i have had mine since December 2017 and it works like charm every single day. Touch wood of course.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Arthster (4/9/19)

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> They are not the best. I had had several friends who had to chuck them in the bin or return under warranty.



Yeah mine has been running like a champion. and the standing up thing makes gettig cell's in and out allot easyer if you have only one hand available. 

I really hopes mine doesn't decide to quit on me. I love the thing.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (5/9/19)

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher - as a matter of interest, what about those Nitecore 8 bay chargers that stand upright?
> Have you ever tried them?
> 
> I am also looking for a new charger - nothing wrong with my Nitecore i4, got it soon after I started vaping and its still going strong - but I want more bays so am looking - but am in no hurry



My 8-bay Nitecore has been in use for a long time without any problems. Had the 4 bay until my collection grew to fast. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/9/19)

Bazinga! Thanks all!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/9/19)

Bluetooth to the iPhone is pretty neat!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (5/9/19)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> My 8-bay Nitecore has been in use for a long time without any problems. Had the 4 bay until my collection grew to fast.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Mooch did test the i8 

https://www.patreon.com/posts/28708127




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Christos (5/9/19)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Mooch did test the i8
> 
> https://www.patreon.com/posts/28708127
> 
> ...


My I8 is also still in use!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster (5/9/19)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Mooch did test the i8
> 
> https://www.patreon.com/posts/28708127
> 
> ...



That review made my day. To be fair the only nitecore that crapped out on me also drank a large glass of coke, so I am sure that had something to do with it.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (9/9/19)

Very happy with my Nitecore I8. Almost a year in and I have had no hiccups with it. I have an old Nitecore D2 sitting as backup in my office, also working fine, and then I have a 4 Bay Efest Luc V4 that's been going strong for a number of years now. I replaced the Luc V4 with the I8 because the V4 has a travel adapter, so I use that when going away.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

